# Bathroom Remodeling Escapade



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

At that price you should be getting a Jacuzzi. LOL


----------



## athanman (Aug 1, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> At that price you should be getting a Jacuzzi. LOL


That is essnetially what I tohught. The estimator was actually very curt in his behaviour. In fact curt isputting it too nicely - he was rude and obnoxious. 

The other estimates I got gave a more or less consistent $1600 for labor.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Replacing a tub is about the most expensive thing that you can do in a bath unless you are removing an old clawfoot. In most remodels, I just smash them with a sledgehammer and take them out in pieces.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

That co. and another one called Bath Fitter are in my area. I have seen Bath Fitters work and it looked good, but then again for their prices it should look great! I just wonder what their work looks like in 5-10 yrs, of course it comes down to customer maintenance. If the problems in you're bathroom are just in the tub area it is the easiest (not cheapest) way out. You could have you're tub reglazed(heard it doesn't last) and install a tub wall kit or tile.

Those companies are making a ton of money.People like the fact that they are avoiding the construction process with no inconveniences. 

For 3200.00 you are right around the halfway point of a complete bath remodel. Of course depending on location,selections,etc..


----------



## GerryM (Aug 4, 2005)

*Epoxy bathtub coating*

In 1993, I had a bathtub and sink in my guest bathroom coated with an epoxy "paint" at a cost of $325. In the past two years I have had several one inch spots come off. My wife and I dispute whether or not it was caused by grandchildren's toys









I came here looking to see what experience others may have had with the tub liners. I have done no pricing, etc. as yet.


----------



## GerryM (Aug 4, 2005)

*Epoxy bathtub coating*

In 1993, I had a bathtub and sink in my guest bathroom coated with an epoxy "paint" at a cost of $325. In the past two years I have had several one inch spots come off. My wife and I dispute whether or not it was caused by grandchildren's toys









I came here looking to see what experience others may have had with the tub liners. I have done no pricing, etc. as yet.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd rule out the toys, nothing beats a factory finish. You would think with the technology today that you could get a decent finish. It just doesn't seem to be the case no matter who does it or where!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

While I don't exactly agree with Plumguy, a good epoxy refinsh ought to be in the $1K range and last for many years.
As always, you get what you pay for.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> As always, you get what you pay for.


 
True, but I have never heard of a customer getting a price option of good,better and best when it comes to fixture refinishing. They all get one option and it is crap.


----------



## mjswindows (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bath room remodeling*

I should have gone into the bathroom remodeling business.....
I just sell and install windows & doors
www.mjswindows.com


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

We had Bathfitters do our inclosure 2 years or so ago. It looks as good as new and they did a nice job. Less than a day install no showers missed. We paid for it but it was expected. I think it was around 2300 or therabouts, with a few options. When you have one shower, and don't want to hassles of a remodel in that one bathrrom it is a good choice.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Wow...three year old thread resurrected from the dead!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Wow...three year old thread resurrected from the dead![/quote
> I agree! with three posts he's new to the site, Been there. done that :laughing:.


----------

